# Zinsser Primer on Wood Veneered Furniture



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

BIN would be your best bet. Since it's an alcohol based product yes the odor is terrible. But it dries very quickly and the odor dissipates in a hurry. It's bearable for me to get the results that it gives.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Does the funiture have an existing finish, or is it unfinished wood. If it is unfinished wood, an oil-base primer should do fine, and some kinds of wood may even do ok w/ Latex.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*Welcome*

Yes, the smell of BIN is a bit much
Open windows and a resperator are recommended
However it dries quickly and is tops at what it does...the best

However, like the others, I'm not sure it's for you
If it's a lacquered finish, dark, questionable quality, that "paper" wood veneer, or shiny like that '70s paneling it might be

If it's a regular finish and oil-based primer might be fine

Bare wood, some types a latex primer is fine

To answer the High Hide Odorless question, I'd recommend the Cover Stain if an oil/solvent based is required, unless oil odors are of the utmost concern
But it's not bad for an 'odorless'


----------

